# How much do YOU eat each day?



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

For me it goes: 1 slice of bread for breakfast, 4-5 slices of bread for lunch, 3-5 dinners (yesterday it was burger, pasta, hot dog with vegetable stew and potatoes and "tex-mex" (mexican food), and for evening it's around 3 slices of bread, and before bedtime around 5-8 meals.
What about you guys?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2010)

Well what i eat ranges from day to day but my calorie intake is about 2000-3000.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Well I *was* dieting and eating healthy before all this, but I can't be bothered now. I normally eat cereal for breakfast, turkey sandwich for lunch with a banana, and for dinner some fast food crap, frozen pizza, frozen burrito etc junk. I use to cook healthy meals every night, but just don't feel like it anymore so I eat something out of the freezer :/ I try to stay under 2000 calories, but what I eat sometimes has a lot of fat in it so it kinda defeats the purpose.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Whoah. Why do you eat so much bread?


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Basically winters are starchy doom & in summers I live off sunslight.

My diet fluctuates between 600 and 3000 kcal per day. Strangely enough my weight is always pretty much the same. I am veggie, eat far too much chocolate, drink too much coffee but otherwise my diet is not so bad.

Sometimes I forget all about food or I just don't want any. 
Like imagine standing in the cool breeze of the open fridge and glancing a tentative eye across the itinerary: Yogurt (glutinous goo like spit in a cup), tomatoes made from shiny red plastic. An assortment of plasticine cheese sculptures takes up the entire top shelf. You get the idea.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> Whoah. Why do you eat so much bread?


Haha I know I was wondering the same thing LMAO.


----------



## Kayla (Jun 24, 2010)

300-1200 calories a day. I'm also a vegan. I feel like retraining/controlling parts of my diet helps me not go insane.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

pancake said:


> Basically winters are starchy doom & in summers I live off sunslight.
> 
> My diet fluctuates between 600 and 3000 kcal per day. Strangely enough my weight is always pretty much the same. I am veggie, eat far too much chocolate, drink too much coffee but otherwise my diet is not so bad.
> 
> ...


haha yes i seriously agree with all of this. except substitute coffee for tea.
i've started eating mostly just a diet of fruits, veggies, and dairy and i feel much better. i didn't consciously do it, it just sorta happened. i don't crave carbs anymore but i still eat them occasionally and i know i still need protein and that's the one issue i have, what with not eating meat. and then i eat nutella which pretty much covers my sweet intake. i probably don't eat enough in a day but i feel like my body doesn't need it. i'm 110 pounds so i don't feel as though i need 2000 calories but maybe i'm wrong. i just kinda go with what my body feels.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> Whoah. Why do you eat so much bread?


cause I can put so many weird things on a bread, I can't put that many weird things on a pizza without ruining it.
I usually put some meat, cheese, ketchup, spice, some vegetables and some more spice, then more of what I've already taken and finish it all with another bread upon it.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> Whoah. Why do you eat so much bread?


besides, It happens that I switch out the bread for cornflakes, honey puffs or chocopuffs, sometimes fruit or dinner instead. And most of the times we don't have more than the bread (usually that's when I've been getting food..).


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> Whoah. Why do you eat so much bread?


oh and bacon! I eat lots of bacon!! bread with eggs, bacon, cheese, ketchup, strong spice and some meat. Nothing beats it!


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Kayla said:


> 300-1200 calories a day. I'm also a vegan. I feel like retraining/controlling parts of my diet helps me not go insane.


Only 300!!??? Your suppose to have at the least 1200 per day even on a extreme diet. Its not healthy to go under that.


----------



## hoot (Jun 17, 2010)

Kayla said:


> 300-1200 calories a day. I'm also a vegan. I feel like retraining/controlling parts of my diet helps me not go insane.


Wow, that's like ... starvation.

I eat mostly the same stuff everyday. An omellet with quinoa for breakfast, chicken fillet strips or organic minced beef with mixed vegetables and some red lentils for lunch and dinner. I usually spice these differently from time to time, always add some sea salt, black pepper and olive oil though. Once a week I eat a gluten free pepperoni/paprika/olive pizza. Occasionally I snack on corn tortilla chips or beer salami, love that stuff! Doing this for another 2.5 months, basically I'm testing whether I have gluten intolerance, or some yeast or bacterial overgrowth in my tummy, as I've been having digestive issues for the past 2 years and I'm tired of that crap (no pun intended). So I'm avoiding gluten, lactose and most simple carbohydrates, essentially it's the paleo diet, or how diabetics (should) eat.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Rogue Bullies said:


> Only 300!!??? Your suppose to have at the least 1200 per day even on a extreme diet. Its not healthy to go under that.


It is hard not to sometimes though. I have accidentally kept it as low as that on some days myself. My appetite & metabolism can be hellishly erratic.

I find that often there is nothing to remind me to eat for a whole day until I finally remember before bed and have a bowl of cereal. The next day I might forget again. It is only on day three when my body sends me a reminder earlier in the day. Hungry at last.

I think as long as a VLC doesn't carry on past when you actually feel hungry and it isn't intentional - you know, shit happens. Daily supplements might be an idea though for anyone who gets like that.


----------



## Kayla (Jun 24, 2010)

Rogue Bullies said:


> Only 300!!??? Your suppose to have at the least 1200 per day even on a extreme diet. Its not healthy to go under that.


It's actually not that bad. On days when I do hardly more than get out of bed, I eat small snacks through out the day (green beans, celery, lettuce, etc) and it keeps me full. And it's never under 300 cals unless I'm fasting. 
I mean, I have days in the week when I eat 3000 calories. It just depends in a lot of things, like my mood and my level of energy that I am expelling.

It's kind of an old OCD habit : /


----------

